# Guay / Venga / Vale / Coño / Joder (= interjección)



## iran

Tengo una ligera duda, sé que la cuestión no es demasiado cultivada, pero bueno... ¿cómo digo en francés , un "joder" así como del estilo siguiente?:

"No intento ser desagradable, ¡joder!, ¡intento ser realista!"

Gracias a todos de antemano.

Saludillos


----------



## gjuan6

Puedes decir "putain"  

je n´essaie pas d´être désagréable, putain, j´essaie d´être réaliste


             o también: bordel

je n´essaie pas d´être désagréable, bordel, j´essaie d´être réaliste


* désagréable no sé si es la mejor traducción para "desagradable".


----------



## ed-hipo

putain, bordel como lo acabas de decir
si estas harto y q quieres decir solo "joder!" te propongo lo siguiente  :
putain!
putain de merde!
et merde!
'fait chier!
expresiones q puedes juntar entre si jeje por ejemplo :
et merde fait chier putain
putain de merde, fait chier
q viene a ser tan bonito como "la p... q lo pario"...

desagradable : désagréable pero bueno claro q si es para poner un joder después quizas sea mejor ir directamente a lo mas soez  : j'essaie pas d'être casse-couilles (tocacojones), j'essaie pas d'être chiant (chiant : aburrido, tocacojones) del verbo chier : cagar
amis de la poésie bonsoir!


----------



## mickaël

o bien _"merde"_ a secas, para mí menos maleducado que _"putain",_ _"bordel"_ y otros...


----------



## iran

Bueno, de primeras gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. De verdad que me encanta este foro porque todo el mundo colabora mogollón... Sois todos un amor...así que besillos a tutiplén


----------



## bouee

A ver lo que dicen los demás, si están de acuerdo conmigo o no, pero yo diría que los españoles usaís palabrotas más frecuentemente y fácilmente que nosotros. O sea que puede que esto no tenga el mismo efecto sobre un francés que sobre un español, y que suenes mucho mas vulgar de lo que quieres ..... ¡ sin darte cuenta !

Espera que otros nativos te lo confirmen (o no ), puede que mi impresión no sea justa, pero si lo es, me parece importante decirlo para evitar confusiones.


----------



## iran

Bueno, efectivamente lo de los "tacos" en castellano de la península es muy común, yo he estado en algunos sitios de centroamérica y no los usan con la misma ligereza.

En mi frase, lo del "joder" es algo como enfático, pero en tono de mosqueo, de irritación. No es que sea de lo más cultivado que se haya podido oír por estos lares, pero tampoco es vulgar.


----------



## cifu

Mis compañeros de clase en Francia utilizaban constantemente el..."fait chier"....así que yo es la que más utilizo


----------



## ed-hipo

bouee depende de la gente creo... ahora te encuentras con ninhos en la escuela que hablan fatal, del mismo modo entre los adolescentes se escucha bastante "va niquer ta mère, fils de pute etc..." que ellos mismos ya no consideran siempre como una ofensa. 
podras escuchar a un espanhol diciendole a su amiga "puta" sin q le ofenda y en francia vas a escuchar dos amigos diciendose "enculé," "vieille merde" asi q yo creo que aunque no insultamos de la misma manera quedamos igual de poetas


----------



## mickaël

bouee said:
			
		

> A ver lo que dicen los demás, si están de acuerdo conmigo o no, pero yo diría que los españoles usaís palabrotas más frecuentemente y fácilmente que nosotros. O sea que puede que esto no tenga el mismo efecto sobre un francés que sobre un español, y que suenes mucho mas vulgar de lo que quieres ..... ¡ sin darte cuenta !


 
Pienso lo mismo que ed-hipo; depende de la gente. 
Yo, nunca.


----------



## bouee

ed-hipo said:
			
		

> bouee depende de la gente creo... ahora te encuentras con ninhos en la escuela que hablan fatal, del mismo modo entre los adolescentes se escucha bastante "va niquer ta mère, fils de pute etc..." que ellos mismos ya no consideran siempre como una ofensa.
> podras escuchar a un espanhol diciendole a su amiga "puta" sin q le ofenda y en francia vas a escuchar dos amigos diciendose "enculé," "vieille merde" asi q yo creo que aunque no insultamos de la misma manera quedamos igual de poetas



Sí, estoy de acuerdo con esto, depende de la gente.  Lo que citas en francés es muy vulgar,  y hablar así te pone en cierta "categoría " de gente. 

Como lo dice Iran, para él,  





			
				iran said:
			
		

> En mi frase, lo del "joder" es algo como enfático, pero en tono de mosqueo, de irritación. No es que sea de lo más cultivado que se haya podido oír por estos lares, pero tampoco es vulgar.


 En este sentido, me parece que ne se puede utilizar "putain" o "bordel" del mismo modo o tan frecuentemente que el "joder" español.... O dicho de otra forma si a Iran "joder" ne le parece vulgar, para mí "putain" lo es. 

Otro ejemplo sería el uso frecuente de "culo" en español, que no se puede usar de la misma manera en francés.

¡Pero cuantas más opiniones, mejor ! Es difícil darse cuenta de lo que se considera vulgar o no de una cultura a otra, esto es muy subetivo.


----------



## iran

Bueno, me vuelvo a reiterar, y os vuelvo a dar las gracias por las opiniones que dais, creo que un foro se trata de eso, de que todos intentemos aportar un poco para que los demás podamos aprender.

Mi intención a la hora de traducir el "joder" es poner una palabra en francés que dé el mismo sentido a la frase, para nada quisiera la traducción literal de la misma, porque eso es "relativamente" sencillo. Lo que pasa es que posteriormente el sentido puede que sea inapropiado, que no quiera decir nada o como bien dicen por ahí que te acaben catalogando... y nada más lejos de mi intención  

Así que allá voy, voy a intentar ser "fina":  
_*Je n'essaie pas d'être désagréable, mince!, j'essaie d'être réaliste*_.

Como lo véis?.

Saludos y nuevamente mil millones de gracias a todos


----------



## mickaël

iran said:
			
		

> Así que allá voy, voy a intentar ser "fina":
> _*Je n'essaie pas d'être désagréable, mince!, j'essaie d'être réaliste*_.
> 
> Como lo véis?.


 
Perfecto. No puedes encontrar uno más educado. 
Pero si estás enfadada, no sé si dirás ésto u otro.


----------



## cater

llego un poco tarde? pero y si intentas sin nada, algo como : 

*Je n'essaie pas d'être désagréable!  j'essaie d'être réaliste*.
queda todavia mas fino...


----------



## ROLLERTECH

Bonjour
Je tiens d' abord à préciser que j'ai déjà recherché la définition de ces mots sur ce site,qui est très complet au passage.
Malheureusement, ces mots sont des mots familiers et il est difficile de les différencier.

Voici les différents mots à placer: Guay, Venga, Vale, Coño, Joder
Je vais maintenant vous mettre le contexte cela vous aidera peut être plus.

A) Y entonces Antonio me llama por teléfono y me dice, en el ultimo momento, que no puedo ir al cine conmigo porque no tiene ganas, prefiere ira jugar al tenis con su novia
! *Coño* !

B) Puedes buscar en Internet un programa de ordenador con el que se puede hacer graficos?
- Claro. Empezamos a buscar por aqui, continuamos por aqui, y, aqui esta. Ahora ya lo puedes grabar en tu disco duro
- *Vale *!

C) Te apatece ir a dar un paseo? Luego podemos ir a tomar una cerveza.
*Guay *!

D) Bueno, pues, manana te llamo y vamos a la playa.
*Venga*, hasta manana.

E) Ya son las siete y veinticinco y Teresa todavia no esta aqui. La pelicula empieza en 5 minutos. Que Hacemos? Entramos?
*Venga*,*Vale* .No me gusta entrar en la sala cuando la pelicula esta empezada

F) *Joder *! Aqui dice que esta abierto hasta las nueve de la noche, pero son las ocho y cuarto y ya esta cerrado
Pues nada. Le compramos el pastel a Carmen manana por la manana.


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé quand doit on employer ces mots dans les différents contextes ci-dessus.

_Edit: _Suite à une petite explication, j'ai décidé de mettre mon avis et donc de compléter mes phrases. Merci donc de me dire si cela est correct ou non et je dois dire que mon hésitation se porte sur les phrases de B) a E)


----------



## ROLLERTECH

Malheureusement je pense avoir trouvé que pour Joder et cono

J'utiliserais Cono dans le cas A) et Joder dans le cas F)

Il est plus difficile pour moi de distinguer la différence entre Guay (Super) , Venga (??) et Vale (?)

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Si tu ne sais pas chercher dans le dictionnaire, dommage, car les traductions y sont.

cono = un cône. Je ne trouve pas ça très insultant.
Avec une tilde, alors là, c'est autre chose. À toi de voir...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ROLLERTECH

J'ai mis en rouge les mots que j'ai complétés et j'aimerai juste savoir si ceux-ci sont corrects
Merci


----------



## Gévy

ROLLERTECH said:


> Bonjour
> Je tiens d' abord à préciser que j'ai déjà recherché la définition de ces mots sur ce site,qui est très complet au passage.
> Malheureusement, ces mots sont des mots familiers et il est difficile de les différencier.
> 
> Voici les différents mots à placer: Guay, Venga, Vale, Coño, Joder
> Je vais maintenant vous mettre le contexte cela vous aidera peut être plus.
> 
> A) Y entonces Antonio me llama por teléfono y me dice, en el ultimo momento, que no puedo ir al cine conmigo porque no tiene ganas, prefiere ira jugar al tenis con su novia
> ! *Coño* !
> 
> B) Puedes buscar en Internet un programa de ordenador con el que se puede hacer graficos?
> - Claro. Empezamos a buscar por aqui, continuamos por aqui, y, aqui esta. Ahora ya lo puedes grabar en tu disco duro
> - *Vale *!
> 
> C) Te apatece ir a dar un paseo? Luego podemos ir a tomar una cerveza.
> *Guay *!
> 
> D) Bueno, pues, manana te llamo y vamos a la playa.
> *Venga*, hasta manana.
> 
> E) Ya son las siete y veinticinco y Teresa todavia no esta aqui. La pelicula empieza en 5 minutos. Que Hacemos? Entramos?
> *Venga*,*Vale* .No me gusta entrar en la sala cuando la pelicula esta empezada
> 
> F) *Joder *! Aqui dice que esta abierto hasta las nueve de la noche, pero son las ocho y cuarto y ya esta cerrado
> Pues nada. Le compramos el pastel a Carmen manana por la manana.
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé quand doit on employer ces mots dans les différents contextes ci-dessus.
> 
> _Edit: _Suite à une petite explication, j'ai décidé de mettre mon avis et donc de compléter mes phrases. Merci donc de me dire si cela est correct ou non et je dois dire que mon hésitation se porte sur les phrases de B) a E)


 
Venga peut quelquefois s'employer dans le sen s de OK, d'ac. Même si normalement c'est: allez!

Si tu veux exprimer la surprise tu emploieras plus facilement coño que joder.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ROLLERTECH

Merci beaucoup

J'ai donc employé Joder a la phrase A) et Cono a la phrase F

Merci beaucoup de votre aide cela est plus clair à présent


----------



## especialista

bueno, no se como vean los espanoles el uso de la palabra joder, pero aqui en mexico, usamos esa palabra como para decir que alguien esta friegue friegue y friegue demasiado hasta que hace decir a uno, "deja de joder!!!"
yo si lo uso, porque me encanta usar palabras de espana porque son padres. bueno parezco un metiche  y entrometido al quererme meter en su platica.


----------



## juanito.yeah

Alors, je trouve un difference significative entre ces mots.....

Je suis mexicain! alors il y a des mots familiers pour les mexicans aussi comme "guay" c'est mieux l'écrire "wey".

"wey" c'est une expression mexicaine pour s'exprimer à un ami, mais il n'est pas bien écouté! Example:

* como estás wey?
- Bien gracias y tu wey?
* también bien.

(Synonymes: Valedor, amigo, cuate).

"Venga" je trouve la même chose que: "Allez!!!"
"Vale" c'est comme un d'accord!!
"Coño" c'est une expression de l'Espagne, non du Mexique... je crois que il veut dire: "Merde"  et la même chose pour "Joder", la même!

Tout ça a été outil?
Salut!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Juanito:

Como puedes ver, en España guay (super!) y en México wey (un pote) no tienen nada que ver; y para el caso que nos ocupaba en este hilo, se trataba del guay a la española, una interjección. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Doña Inés

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Bonjour,
Une question un peu bête mais on dit está guay ou es guay ? Il me semble avoir déjà entendu les deux mais je n'en suis pas sûre...Merci de votre aide! Besines!


----------



## zelda_alizeera

Hola Doña Inés, 

Cuando mis amigas españolas me hablan por msn, usualmente ellas me dicen _Que_ guay! (o way) (ça chouette, ça dechire etc..) cuando algo les parece genial o "cool". Pero también me podrían decir algo como: "Esta peli (película) está guay !" Y, "Es tan guay salir con amigos los fines de semana." Así que los dos "está" y "es" se pueden usar siempre y cuando la oración esté gramáticamente e idiomáticamente correcta. 

Espero por mas respuestas y hasta correciones si son necesárias ^^ !


----------



## tayines

Todas las expresiones está perfectamente empleadas.


----------



## Doña Inés

Gracias por estas explicaciones!


----------

